# Jadey pwayed dwess up tooz.



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Her right leg isn't dirty. :lol: Her skin is real Pink and showing through in these pics for some reason. No sparse hair there, but anyway. :lol: I can hardly ever get her to keep her eyes open when the flash goes off. Little toot!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww little jadey looks soooo cute xx


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

So, so cute! Love the little bed!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Aw she looks great, Love the last pic.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh sweetie ! love the pink necklace


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

What a doll baby!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you ladies! : )


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> What a doll baby!


Hi there girl!!! Missed ya! : ) How is Quigley?


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

TLI said:


> Hi there girl!!! Missed ya! : ) How is Quigley?


Awe, thanks! We missed you too! Quigley is doing well thank you!. He is so sweet. He keeps us all on out toes that is for sure!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww what a beauty. BTW agreed. where our Quigley Fix?


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh Jadey you just warm my heart with your sweet face.


----------



## GramToMax (Jun 8, 2011)

Awww, she's so cute!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

picture perfect


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Awe, thanks! We missed you too! Quigley is doing well thank you!. He is so sweet. He keeps us all on out toes that is for sure!


So great to hear!!! :daisy: They do do that, don't they! Def. gives ya your exercise! :lol:



lynx8456 said:


> Oh Jadey you just warm my heart with your sweet face.





GramToMax said:


> Awww, she's so cute!





pam6400 said:


> picture perfect


Thanks so much ladies! : )


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Little princess! I just love her!


----------



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

Awww how cute! xx


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Finn says jadey is "va va voom!!!"


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Jade is such a stunner! I dont see anything pink but her accessories. She is a doll baby. Have you seen my tiny Sparkles in my album? Chanel was supposed to be under 3 lb. as an adult but I was totally betrayed by that "woman".I w ill be luckyif Chanel stays under 6 pounds. Sorry for my rant T.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

she is my sweetheart !


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cherper said:


> Finn says jadey is "va va voom!!!"


Jadey says she'll be finn's woman anyday. She said, mama, He's HOT!! :lol:



vicsta55 said:


> Jade is such a stunner! I dont see anything pink but her accessories. She is a doll baby. Have you seen my tiny Sparkles in my album? Chanel was supposed to be under 3 lb. as an adult but I was totally betrayed by that "woman".I w ill be luckyif Chanel stays under 6 pounds. Sorry for my rant T.


Thank you so much! It's a lil pink sweater that she's wearing, but she wouldn't cooperate much, so all you can see is the fringe on the neckline. :lol:

Yeah, your little sparkles reminds me a lot of my little lexies size. Adorable!!! 

Yeah, you are far from the only one that breeders have deceived on size. Best advice can give is run if they start telling you what they "chart." That chart is almost always off! The breeders know that the pup probably won't end up the charted weight, but it sells their puppies! 6 lbs will still be small, though. 








sakyurek said:


> she is my sweetheart !


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

sakyurek said:


> she is my sweetheart !


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

She's such a doll!! Thank you for posting, T.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

AC/DC Fan said:


> She's such a doll!! Thank you for posting, T.


Hi Kimberly!! : ) Thank you!!


----------

